# [gestrichen] apache2 + php + xrms

## uhai

Ich habe mich wieder einmal übernommen und brauche den "Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl":

Ich würde gerne xrms installieren, das Apache2 und Mysql voraussetzt. Soweit hat alles geklappt mit emerge xrms und den Hinweisen aus dem Forum.

Das Installationsscript von xrms (/xrms/install/install.php) lässt sich im Browser als txt-Datei öffnen. Leider wird es nicht ausgeführt. Um php zu prüfen, wollte ich /install/phpinfo.php ausführen, was aber auch nicht läuft.

Hängt das evtl. an dieser Meldung(?):

```
DeskTux uhai # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart 

 * Stopping apache2 ...

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName 
```

Der Nane ist aber in /etc/hosts definiert:

```
DeskTux uhai # cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   DeskTux

::1      DeskTux

```

Mit Webservern kenne ich mich gar nicht aus...

PHP muß doch nicht gestartet werden, das wird doch vom Apache interpretiert, oder? Wie bekomme ich die Skripts zum Laufen?

Oder wo muß ich ansetzen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Jun 28, 2008 7:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Hast du auch in der /etc/conf.d/apache2 -D PHP5 stehen? 

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP5"
```

Kannst Du auch überprüfen wenn du ps aux eingibst und dann sollte beim Apache Prozess -D PHP5 stehen (ganz hinten).

Falls nicht ist genau das dein Fehler.

----------

## uhai

Danke Evildad,

das hat gefehlt. Leider klappt es trotzdem nicht, das Ergebnis ist wie vor. Die php-files werden nur angezeigt, nicht ausgeführt.

Gibt es da noch etwas?

uhai

<edit>Da habe ich etwas gefunden: 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Apache2_mit_PHP_MySQL#PHP_installieren

Das muß ich noch lesen... </edit>

----------

## Evildad

Also ich ging jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Du PHP auch installiert hast.

Danach sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

php habe ich installiert, allerdings nur mit emerge php. Das Howto habe ich noch  nicht gelesen - verstanden - umgesetzt. Das mache ich heute abend.

uhai

----------

## Evildad

Ok dann hast Du evtl. das apache2 Use-Flag nicht gesetzt. 

Ich glaube das ist optional.

Wenn du noch Probleme hast kannst ja posten...

Grüsse

----------

## uhai

Hat sich erledigt, erstens läuft es jetzt, weitens ist xrms das falsche...

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe

----------

